# Pap Smear



## tmlofton (Nov 30, 2009)

I just started a new job in the OBGYN field and have a few questions. We are currently billing 87210 for the collection of a pap.  Is this correct?  Also if an OB pt comes into the office for their global visit but in addition also has bacterial vaginits how would that be coded?

Thanks

Tracy


----------



## rgonzalez16 (Nov 30, 2009)

87210 is for a wet prep. Q0091 is for the handleing


----------



## kbarron (Dec 1, 2009)

I would give the vaginosis code with a 24 on office visit.


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 1, 2009)

tmlofton said:


> I just started a new job in the OBGYN field and have a few questions. We are currently billing 87210 for the collection of a pap.  Is this correct?  Also if an OB pt comes into the office for their global visit but in addition also has bacterial vaginits how would that be coded?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Tracy



The 87210 is NOT a code for collection of a specimen it is the pathology code for the pathologist to use to bill out his services.  You can use the Q code for the collection and if not paid by the carrier then that is the end.  The OB patient with the vaginitis would be coded with a code from chapter 11 for other bacterial infection in pregnancy look around 646 or 647 somewhere in that area (I do not have book with me)  unless the physician documents that the infection is not a complication of the pregnancy nor is it a condition which complicates the management of the pregnancy a chapter 11 code is necessary and required to be first listed, code the vaginitis secondary.  And most carriers will tell you to use the 24 modifier on the E&M even tho this is not a surgical global.


----------

